# "help building up pasterns"



## sandra sakalauskaite (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello everybody! I need a help for 11month female malinois, my lovely dog:-k She has an articular problem.Her joints are too outstand and wrists are too soft and weak.I try not to let her jamp very high, bet she do it from her self.I give her -http://www.brit-petfood.com/food-for-dogs/brit-junior-large-breed/13.What can you suggest me?Thank you:wink: 

P.S sorry for the mistakes in my english:roll:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are things that you can do, but genetics are genetics. If she is jumping around and having a good time without it bothering her, then it is what it is.


----------



## sandra sakalauskaite (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you tell me these things that I can try to do ?:roll: Maybe some exercises or smth else...Or change food?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i've heard people say that feeding/watering dogs at an elevated feeder helps with weak pasterns... i've not had to do it myself, so can't speak from personal experience.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Sandra, what I've been doing with Drako: put him on a raw diet and he is on sand (not concrete or other hard surface) and not confined to a small kennel. I have heard great dane breeders using Cal-Phos (Calcium Phosphorus Injections) on pups with weak pasterns. However, I am not saying to do this unless your vet says to do this. My Drako has slight improvement of his pasterns in just 10 days of feeding and freedom. However, if your dog has a genetic deformity of the limbs this regiment would not help. I do think that most animals and humans benefit from not walking a lot or living on a hard surface. It's much better to keep the dog on sand or in a yard (grass/dirt).


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We used to do that when raising show lambs in 4-H/FFA to build the rear muscles. We would have the feeder raised so the sheep had to take a step up though and throw the weight on the hindlegs. I think freedom to excercise rather than "taking the dog" out to excercise (chase ball, work, train) would be best. Kind of like letting the horses be out in a pasture rather than in stalls.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Had a GSD with legs just like her dog, and the dang thing could run all day, and did.

Debbie, your dog is suffering from malnutricion, I do not recall her saying that she rescued the dog, that is why I think it is a done deal.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

You are probably right. I am the "fix it" type of personality and here's hoping there is a way for the dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

sandra sakalauskaite said:


> ... Her joints are too outstand and wrists are too soft and weak. ...


Can you link us to any pictures?


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog wasn't rescued, Sandra has her from a puppy. I saw a sister of Kopa from previous litter, the same parents. She looks very similar, maybe slightly better. There are some pictures of Kopa in the gallery. I found them here: http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=9


----------



## sandra sakalauskaite (Jun 2, 2009)

so maybe this is genetics...
http://lt.uniteddogs.com/dog/kopa/pic


----------



## sandra sakalauskaite (Jun 2, 2009)

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo109/malinua/49f4860115565.jpg

Kopa with sister from another litter


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have not mentioned at all any time she seemed lame, or that it was bothering her. If it was, then if I were you, I would be concerned.


----------

